# Paradise Offroad Park



## paradiseoffroadpar (Jun 6, 2013)

Building a fast track mud bog @ Paradise Offroad Park. If you are interested in running your truck here please call us @ (518) 260-7856. We will be running every 4th weekend of the month. Thank you.


----------

